# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  SmartMoto v4.30 and S-Card v3.11 are out!

## mohamed73

*Dear users,*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and S-Card v3.11 are out!*  *With this release we present following features:*   Added* REPAIR hardware IMEI for MTK* cellphones based on* NAND flash* memory type (MT6235, MT6236, MT6238, MT6239, MT6268).   This feature is available for the following Motorola models:* EX108EX109EX112EX115EX118EX122EX128EX223WX306WX308   * Added* REPAIR hardware IMEI* for* MTK Motorola* cellphones based on* NOR flash* memory type:* EX211EX212WX292WX345   * New models* Motorola WX306* and* WX308* are added to the list of supportedUpdated END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT  * Important information! Please read before upgrading to the latest version:
 Due to some hardware limitations of S-Card starting from version 4.30   Smart-Moto will be able to operate with supported MTK-based cellphones   only. Full list of officially supported mobile devices can be found at   the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. * *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

